#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Engineering Fluid Mechanics 9th edition

## abushehab

please guys, can anyone tell me where i can find Engineering fluid mechanics 9th edition, and if possible its solution manual?


thanxSee More: Engineering Fluid Mechanics 9th edition

----------


## abushehab

please guys i need this

----------


## spk

I need it.

----------


## baibur

gigapedia.com try

----------


## kai

my mail is baby871121@hotmail.com
plz send me

----------


## Mr Welder

> please guys, can anyone tell me where i can find Engineering fluid mechanics 9th edition, and if possible its solution manual?
> thanx





*here's*

*Engineering Fluid Mechanics (Ninth Edition)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password: s.022


*I hope you remember to thank me*

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Galvatron3000

Thank you !

----------


## luckyloc

the link is dead, I can't get it. Hope anybody help me! Thanks a millions!

----------


## mkhurram79

nice and thanks

----------


## wmf8vb

Fuck the link dont effin work! and i need it so bad!

----------


## DSB123

wmf8vb,
           Charming use of the english grammer. Not really what is expected on here!!!

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Could you plz upload it again.



Thanks.See More: Engineering Fluid Mechanics 9th edition

----------


## aragorn

This is new link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Fluid Mechanics (Ninth Edition).pdf

----------


## ME.Mohammad.10

.....

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Thanks a lot.

----------


## evane

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## tri marsah

how to download that file??
i'm very confuse..
 :Apologetic:

----------


## pc0875

plz   my213317@gmail.com

----------


## pc0875

plz my213317@gmail.com

----------

